# Who has cases on hold with the Ombudsman?



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2020)

I would like to compile a list of cases already started with the Ombudsman but put on hold.  Could you please respond to this thread in roughly the following format. 

For user Real Deal for example
1) Complaint lodged with the Ombudsman - January 2020
2) Date when put on hold: April 2020 
3) Stage reached when put on hold:  Still waiting for mediation/Dispute Resolution to begin 
4) Progress since then:  
          Letter from Ombudsman on 18 September asking what the borrower wants to do next 
          Replied saying : Please leave complaint on hold as complaint made directly to AIB and awaiting a response from AIB


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2020)

I would like to stress that this is a very specific thread with a very specific purpose.

It is *only *to document cases already submitted to the Ombudsman and not for any other purpose. Ask other questions about whether you should go to the Ombudsman in other threads.

I don't want to hear about your Appeals Panel cases being on hold. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2020)

*Text of recent  letter from the Ombudsman *

I refer to the above matter and to recent correspondence. 

I note that this complaint was received in January 2020. As you know, on 03 April 2020 the
complaint was placed on hold at the Provider’s request “until such a time as the payment is
made and the complainant confirms how they wish to proceed with the complaint”. 

In circumstances where it appears that the payment has now been made, we are of the view that
the complaint can now be progressed by this office. 

I would be grateful if you could consider the content of this letter and please confirm to this
office whether; 

(a) You are willing to engage with the Provider in the Dispute Resolution process at this
time. It is a matter for you to decide whether you wish to engage in the Dispute
Resolution process, which is voluntary. This office has had much success in resolving
complaints through these informal means.  

or  

(b) You do not wish to engage with the Provider in the Dispute Resolution process and you 
wish for your complaint to be referred onwards for formal Investigation and 
Adjudication.  

I would be grateful if you would respond to this letter by email to us
within a period of 10 working days from today.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2020)

*List of users who have reported Ombudsman cases on the issue *





__





						AIB - AIB asks Ombudsman to put other prevailing rate cases on hold...
					

just an update, we have a tracker complaint on hold with FSPO, we made complaint in 2015 regarding clause 3.2 and it’s contents/ out of the blue now , AIB have now written to the FSPO stating that the recent preliminary decision by the FSPO office might be relevant to our complaint “ due to the...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				



Claude
Milkof
Jellytot2019

*My own discussions*
Neverever 
DunneD


----------



## blue_steel (22 Sep 2020)

Our case is also on hold with the Ombudsman.

1) Complaint lodged November 2019.
2) Put on hold May 2020 pending redress implementation.
3) Waiting for mediation.
4) No word back from FSPO yet.


----------



## Olive7 (23 Sep 2020)

We lodged our complaint with the ombudsman in January 2020 but have not heard anything back


----------



## Jellytot2019 (25 Sep 2020)

Hi Brendan
I had handled my complaint in a roundabout way. Made a formal complaint several years ago to aib (2016/2017 apologies I dont have exact date at hand at the moment) regarding tracker issue. I didnt get any satisfaction from aib so raised a case with the FSPO in 2017. 

In the interim time the cheque for €1650 was received so I notified FSPO I was going to go through the Independent Appeals Panel BDO process.  Once BDO rejected  my case in Nov 2019 I asked the FSPO to pursue my complaint on my behalf.

Timeline:
1) Complaint lodged with the Ombudsman - lodged first in 2017
2) Date when put on hold: Feb 2020
3) Stage reached when put on hold: Still waiting for mediation/Dispute Resolution to begin. Hold was placed based on preliminary decision in a similar case.
4) Progress since then:
Letter from Ombudsman on 10 September asking what the borrower wants to do next.

Replied saying :  I am selecting option B - dissatisfied with the providers payment and wish to progress the  complaint with the FSPO. I noted to the FSPO  that the interest refund amount received is lower than what I anticipated and I have contacted AIB regarding this and I have requested a breakdown of calculations.Once I receive the breakdown of calculations and understand better their refund process I cannot accept that I am happy with the current outcome. 

I have yet to receive a breakdown of calculations.


----------



## AIBTracker6000 (1 Oct 2020)

Hi Brendan.

Looged issue with Ombusmdsman in August 2919.  Mediation process. 

April 2020 placed on hold.
September 2020 i reached back out to ombudsman and asked for it to be picked up again. Similar response giving AIB 14 days to decide if they are happy to reengage.


----------



## Astra13 (21 Jan 2021)

Hi Brendan,
Complained to AIB in 2011 when not offered a tracker after coming off a fixed term.
Made a complaint to the FSPO in 2016.
Sent all my correspondence from AIB to FSPO.
My case was put on hold in February 2020 at the request of AIB while the investigation was on going.
After payment was made as per the FSPO ruling on Karen’s case.
FSPO sent me a letter to confirm I was satisfied.
I put my case on hold as I made a complaint to AIB in December 2020 regards the interest calculation.
This is still on going.
Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2021)

Astra13 said:


> I put my case on hold as I made a complaint to AIB in December 2020 regards the interest calculation.



Excellent. A few people have done that and it's interesting that AIB has not responded to them yet.  A rejection and explanation should be easy enough.  

Brendan


----------



## Beany.xx (15 Mar 2021)

Jellytot2019 said:


> Hi Brendan
> I had handled my complaint in a roundabout way. Made a formal complaint several years ago to aib (2016/2017 apologies I dont have exact date at hand at the moment) regarding tracker issue. I didnt get any satisfaction from aib so raised a case with the FSPO in 2017.
> 
> In the interim time the cheque for €1650 was received so I notified FSPO I was going to go through the Independent Appeals Panel BDO process.  Once BDO rejected  my case in Nov 2019 I asked the FSPO to pursue my complaint on my behalf.
> ...


Hi @Jellytot2019 I've just received the same letter you had, I was wondering what the outcome was when you went with option B? I'm unsure what to do and would appreciate any advice.

Regards


----------



## S0@p0per@ (28 Oct 2021)

Just wondering has anyone has any interaction woth Ombudsman of late re the AIB interest situation or other... 
I progressed my complaint to Ombudsman having been through mediation in May 20221. Haven't heard a thing since.


----------

